
Microsoft acquires AI scheduling service Genee, hopes to make Office smarter - smb06
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/22/microsoft-buys-ai-scheduling-tool-genee-to-make-office-365-smarter/
======
pbarnes_1
RIP, Genee.

